
Microsoft's Surface Ergonomic Keyboard makes typing a pleasure - hourislate
https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/04/microsoft-surface-ergonomic-keyboard/
======
bartvk
Hope they'll be making a smaller, tenpad-less version as well. If you look at
the pictures, the mouse is quite a bit to the right, away from the user.

I'm using the previous black Sculpt Ergonomic, with the empty space in the
middle, and I love it so far. The only disadvantage is the weird Fn toggle.
It's really a toggle switch, not a key, and I know of no other keyboard that
does this.

~~~
brudgers
I have a Natural Ergonomic attached to the desktop. But I am addicted to
pointing sticks over mice...For me, the distance to the mouse is less an
impediment than the fact it _is_ a mouse.

